# New Vandy Vape Stock & Kylin Giveaway - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/4/17)

Hey guys we have just received our Vandy Vape stock. 

*Vandy Vape Essential Tool Kit for only R165:*




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-tool-essentials-kit-by-vandy-vape


*The new Kylin RTA for only R575:*




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kylin-rta-by-vandy-vape


*Re-stock of the impressive Mike Vape & Vandy Vape's Icon RDA for only R485*



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...products/new-vandy-vape-x-mike-vapes-icon-rda



We will also be doing a Kylin RTA Review and Giveaway this evening at 9pm on our YouTube Channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ/videos

Please tune in to watch and you could stand a chance to win one of these awesome new tanks. Please note that if you live outside of South Africa you are more than welcome to enter but shipping will be at your cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (7/6/17)

Hi guys, will you be getting in some more black icons?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (7/6/17)

What has changed on the kylin ?


----------



## @cliff (7/6/17)

Sorry @morras this is an old post (20/04/2017). Was just checking on the icon

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

